# *URGENT* FT LAUD/Hollywd Bch OCT 9-16 2BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 4, 2013)

**NEED 2BR FT LAUDERDALE BCH/HOLLYWD / DANIA BCH ON/NR BCH..
 FT LAUD BCH RES OK...  
OCT 9-16 

CALL 904-403-7019


----------

